# Waar komen jullie vandaan?



## Lester Burnham

Ik kreeg eerder het idee dat er best een aantal Brabanders rondlopen op WUS, en vroeg me af of een voorkeur voor horloges wellicht geografisch te verklaren is ;-)

Vandaar van mijn kant de vraag: Waar wonen jullie?

Ik zal vast aftrappen: geboren en getogen in Eindhoven, ook nooit ergens anders gewoond.


----------



## dazomixu

Moet je voor wat betreft je theorie over horloge-voorkeur geografisch bepaald is ontkrachten:

Woonplaats: Uitgeest (in de nabijheid van Alkmaar) in het mooie Noord-Holland.

Al enkele jaren anoniem aan het struinen op de verschillende forums als naslagwerk of gewoon het zoeken naar bevestiging wanneer ik een aankoop overweeg.


----------



## StufflerMike

Op dit moment: London, 1999-2003 Den Haag.


----------



## Sjors

Middelburg, geboren in Vlissingen. Ooit een jaar in een ziekenhuis gewoond in Tereuzen. Ik ben dus een verstokte Zeeuw


----------



## joost73

oudste stad van Nederland :-!
en nee das niet maastricht :-d


----------



## mcfr

geboren in brabant, opgegroeid in limburg en nu rotterdam


----------



## MHe225

Tja .... door omstandigheden niet erg honkvast. 
Maar wat is bepalend, de geboorteplaats, waar ik het langst woon(de), waar ik nu woon, ..... ??

Schaesberg* (L - 11)
Alkmaar (NH - 13)
Arnhem (Gld - 2)
Hengelo (Ov - 3)
Naaldwijk (ZH - 7)
Rijswijk (ZH - 3)
Spring (TX - 10)

De vraag "Waar komen jullie vandaan?" heeft wel tot hilarische situaties geleid. 
Op bezoek bij vrienden in Californie hoorden mensen ons praten en vroegen waar wij vandaan kwamen:
_"East Texas" .... 
"Really??"
"Really!"
"That's not a Texas accent, is it?"
"Yes it is, ...... East most part of Texas"
"I see, never been there ......"_

Asterix & Obelix zeiden het al in *De Grote Oversteek*: R_are jongens die Amerikanen_ :-d

De mazzel,
Ron

* Nu (deel van) Landgraaf, onder andere bekend van








volgend weekend (28 - 30 mei)


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Maar wat is bepalend, de geboorteplaats, waar ik het langst woon(de), waar ik nu woon, ..... ??


Die vraag is te interpreteren hoe je het zelf wil :-!
"Waar ben je geboren?" of "waar woon je?" was duidelijker geweest, dat geef ik toe :-d


----------



## MHe225

joost73 said:


> oudste stad van Nederland :-!
> en nee da's niet Maastricht :-d


Voorburg dan? _(ref: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oudste_stad_van_Nederland)_

Heb ik nu een prijs gewonnen? :-d

RonB



joost73 said:


> volgens mij heb je niet de hele tekst gelezen ... ;-)


Dat wel ..... alleen anders geinterpreteerd dan de officiele lezing. Zowel Voorburg als Maastricht zijn ouder dan Nijmegen, doch hebben later stadsrechten verkregen. Stadsrechten worden kennelijk niet met terugwerkende kracht verleend, dus .....

Oke, geen prijs voor mij :-(

Groetjes,
Ron


----------



## joost73

MHe225 said:


> Voorburg dan? _(ref: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oudste_stad_van_Nederland)_
> 
> Heb ik nu een prijs gewonnen? :-d
> 
> RonB


volgens mij heb je niet de hele tekst gelezen ... ;-)


----------



## DaveB1

Geboren in eindhoven, maar woon nu alweer jaren in de You Naait Me Steeds.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ben een geboren Tukker 
Ik woon mijn hele leven al in Twente, ondanks dat ik al weer 5 jaar in het midden van het land werk.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## hharry

Geboren en getogen Hagenees. En nu tevreden in het wonderschone en symphatieke Friesland met vrouw en kinders.


----------



## johneel

Uit De Rijp, zo tussen Purmerend en Alkmaar. Vlakbij Uitgeest :-!
Zit nog een meertje tussen. Naar Amerikaanse begrippen meer een gemorst plasje...

Groeten
John


----------



## GuySie

johneel said:


> Uit De Rijp, zo tussen Purmerend en Alkmaar. Vlakbij Uitgeest :-!
> Zit nog een meertje tussen. Naar Amerikaanse begrippen meer een gemorst plasje...


Gezelligheid, ik kom origineel uit P'end (zat op het Da Vinci college). Veel middelbare school vrienden van me kwamen uit de Rijp.


----------



## Harayasu

Op dit moment woon ik al weer iets meer dan 6 jaar in Groningen.


----------



## mickb

Maastricht!


----------



## Sander

een Brabander die in Noorwegen woont


----------



## domanovich

brabant!!!!!!


----------



## JürgenK

Ehhh, Brabant heel mijn leven al. Zonder speciale reden overigens. Waarschijnlijk binnenkort toch Zuid-Holland.


----------



## vanhessche

West-Vlaanderen, België :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik kom zo onderhand toch tot de conclusie dat Brabanders hier de overhand hebben ;-)

Misschien kunnen we 'Kaliber 2010' omdopen tot 'Klokkehuukske 2010'* |>

*abn: klokkenhoek


----------



## Thehaguedragon

Tja, waar zou ik nou vandaag komen?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Thehaguedragon said:


> Tja, waar zou ik nou vandaag komen?


Die mooia stad achta de duina? ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Die mooia stad achta de duina? ;-)


Zandvoort? ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Zandvoort? ;-)


Da wor matte .......


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Da wor matte .......


Nee hoor, Ik ken hem wel :-!
Bij Rikketik bezoeken is vaak rond 12 uur een bijeenkomst van nederlandse horlogeforum liefhebbers. En zo zie je wel eens wat mensen IRL.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Thehaguedragon

Martin_B said:


> Nee hoor, Ik ken hem wel :-!
> Bij Rikketik bezoeken is vaak rond 12 uur een bijeenkomst van nederlandse horlogeforum liefhebbers. En zo zie je wel eens wat mensen IRL.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


en dat zou geen reden zijn om te matten Martin? ;-)

Idd is de Rikketik een uitgelezen plek om elkaar eens in het eggie te ontmoeten. Er word wat naar elkaars polsen gekeken daarzo...
Ik ga deze winter wel weer, in de winter is het al warm in die hallen dus in de zomer zal het wel helemaal niet om te harden zijn daar.:rodekaart


----------



## HertogJanNL

Lastige vraag inderdaad. Geboren in Tilburg, daar 5 jaar gewoond en verhuist naar Amersfoort (nouja, Hoogland, gemeente Amersfoort), toen kort in Hengelo (OV) gewoond, verhuisd naar Enschede, daar 5 jaar gewoond, toen verhuisd naar Hilversum en daar woon ik nu. Wie weet waar ik over 5 jaar woon


----------



## noxious

Ik kom uit DE marinestad van Nederland!? Ben daar reeds 28 jaar woonachtig.


----------



## [email protected]

18 jaar Simpelveld (Limburg), 4 jaar Den helder (Hr Ms Evertsen), 9 maanden Curacoa, 10 jaar Heerlen, 10 jaar Bocholtz (Limburg).

groetjes, Kacho.


----------



## EricSW

Velp, in Gelderland... dus niet die in BRABANT..... :-!


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Net onder "de rook van Rotterdam" . De plaats waar men CO2 onder de bevolking wil stoppen.<| :-(

Cheers , Elf


----------



## Harry Withenfields

Bussum, maar ben nog steeds Engelsman. (En niet slechts "van geboorte"!)
Harry


----------



## michiel

geboren Limburger, maar al meer dan 25 jaar in Tilburg woonachtig.

Cheers,

Michiel


----------



## dreski

Geboren in Amsterdam en nooit weg gegaan. Een rasechte Mokummer dus. 
Heb wel eens een tijdje in Spanje en Portugal gewoond maar nooit langer dan 3 weken. Kreeg nooit langer vakantie.:-d


----------



## edwin16

Geboren in Eindhoven, daarna in een dorpje iets ten zuiden van Den Bosch gaan wonen.


----------



## DutchMartin

Geboren en getogen in Utreg me statsie woar 

Grtz,

Martin
(net Kaliber 2010 ontdekt...)


----------



## boeing767

Geboren en getogen in Alphen aan den Rijn :-!


----------



## Hans_NL

Geboren en getogen Zaankanter!


----------



## Temperarely

Waaaaaat?

Elf.


----------



## -=RC=-

Zaanstad hier b-)


----------



## kj2

Apeldoorn


----------



## om-4

Was net uitgenodigd door de Mod om hier s een kijkje te nemen.

'k Kom uit Rotterdam. Voor mijn studie ook een 2 jaartjes in Eindhoven gewoond.
Jaartje dienst in Stroe gehad toen een nieuwe studie en daarbij antikraak gewoond.
Erg leuke tijd gehad toen. Nog in één van de barakken gewoond op het terrein van wat nu van Wibi Soerjadi is.

Tja, dat antikraak bracht mij langs diverse steden voor langere en kortere tijd. Soest, Culemborg, Zeist, de Bilt, Hilversum, Naarden.
Nu dus alweer een lange tijd terug in R'dam.


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Was net uitgenodigd door de Mod om hier s een kijkje te nemen.
> 
> 'k Kom uit Rotterdam. Voor mijn studie ook een 2 jaartjes in Eindhoven gewoond.
> Jaartje dienst in Stroe gehad toen een nieuwe studie en daarbij antikraak gewoond.
> Erg leuke tijd gehad toen. Nog in één van de barakken gewoond op het terrein van wat nu van Wibi Soerjadi is.
> 
> Tja, dat antikraak bracht mij langs diverse steden voor langere en kortere tijd. Soest, Culemborg, Zeist, de Bilt, Hilversum, Naarden.
> Nu dus alweer een lange tijd terug in R'dam.


Ha, welkom hier :-!

Overal zo'n beetje geweest dus, in ons kleine landje. 
Ik zag de Kienzle-review die je poste in het affordables review forum, zeer mooie foto's |> Wat zijn je voorkeuren zoal op horlogegebied?

Groetjes, 
Mart


----------



## om-4

Bedankt voor het compliment. Ik doe mijn best.

wbt voorkeuren. Allereerst moet het betaalbaar zijn. Tot nu toe is het gelukt om het onder €200 te houden.

Mijn collectie omvat jaren 70 vintage exemplaren, verschillende duikhorloges en enkele chronografen.
Ik heb maar één digitaal horloge. Misschien dat ik nog een Casio GW3000 eraan toevoeg.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Om-4,

Welkom op Kaliber,

De GW-3000 is zeker een tof klokje.Ik heb de versie met oranje cijfers.

Goetjes,

Sjors


----------



## KarelVdD

Oost-Vlaanderen. België dus.


----------

